# Where do the bigger bass go in the summer?



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

always fooling around my local lakes and was wondering....

what do the larger fish do in the summer? 
i catch plenty of smaller fish all over the lake any time of day. some larger ones in the night.

i fish a lake that has plenty of wood covered shallows, some vegetation, and some large drop offs. there is a healty bass population in it, and i've seen the big ones when they spawn but whats some things to try to get them to bite either from shore or boat. what should i look for?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Generally there's two schools of thought here. Either they have burried themselves in the cover after the sun comes up, or they've abandon the shallows and the cover altogether and headed for those deep drop offs you mentioned! Pitchin/flippin or deep water tactics but don't overlook transition areas which may hold them also.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

They are deep. Move off the bank, carolina rig or deep crank.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Deep just like most other big fish.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I know one place they are not. On the end of pole,lol


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

My favorite lure for finding big bass during the "dog days" is a 1/2 oz. "Screaming Eagle" War Eagle spinner bait. !/2 oz. head but with smaller blades. SLOW ROLLED along the bottom, feeling for any kind of structure. I hit anyhthing I can find with it. Smaller willow leaf blades won't give it the lift that bigger blades do so it stays deep better.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

They are stacked up in the main lake/watersheds deeper areas. Or they're like Wolfhook120 said, "They're buried in the cover." 
Problem is... Knowing were they are and catching them are two different things.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

For the most part they are holding on relatively deep structure and cover. They will venture shallow every once and a while for food or whatever reason, but they spend a huge portion of their time in deeper water (except maybe at night).


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

This time last year during the blazing heat, all the basses that I caught were in deeper water...minimum of 4 feet down to 12 feet. I would cast out as far as I could and then crank down until it hits bottom and then stop and more than likely a bass will take the bait on the pause. If not, I will continue working the crankbait along the bottom stopping every now and then. This year, I have been able to get them on jigs and plastics fishing deep as well...10' to 20'. 

I caught two were a month ago when I was in Chattanooga when the air temperature was in the 90's and the water was bath tub warm. They were caught with a jig and pig in 17' of water.


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been catching them up till 2 or 3 in the evening on a black plastic worm in 5 feet of water where the trees give them plenty of shade on the bank. The funny thing is its either sand bottom with a small ledge or no cover at all. I have also been catching them this year on rock ledges with a small chatterbait.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

you asked where the fish go in the summer. I have heard they go to Myrtle Beach.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Night time is thee right time.


----------

